# Raptors @ Blazers, Dec. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="546" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........10:00 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0995.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1221.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1277.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0835.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0429.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0311.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-trail_blazers-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="540" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 27 -- 22 December 2006
Raptors (11-15) @ Blazers (12-14)
_A day after dropping a hopeless road contest to the Phoenix Suns, the undermanned Toronto Raptors regained their confidence and stole one against the Clippers in Los Angeles. Stop number three on their Western road trip is in Portland, a team Toronto lost to earlier this year in what might have been their poorest performance of the season. The redemption seeking Raptors will have reserve point guard Jose Calderon back on the bench after missing a few games with a pinched nerve. Fellow Spaniard Jorge Garbajosa may also return to action after missing a game due to a strained calf muscle. Toronto is still without ailing All-Star Chris Bosh, who is planning to return shortly before the new year. Portland is the hottest team not named the Phoenix Suns having won five games in a row since defeating the Raptors on December 11th. Man-child Zach Randolph is averaging 25/10 on the season. The game tips at 10:00 PM on Raptors NBATV and the Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The Raptors should be able to beat this team, I know they lost last time they faced eachother, they even lost with Randolph suspended. Well I honestly thought that was one of the worst game played by the Raptors this season. They've been playing really well lately, and hopefully they can take it. I am really glad that Calderon will be back, and is injury wasn't all that serious.

Go Raptors Go


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i expect us to come out gunning for this game, only because of how ****ty we played them at home, if we can either win this one or vs Seattle it has been a successful trip IMO


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ We weren't supposed to beat the Suns or the Clippers. We are supposed to beat either the Blazers or the Sonics.

Screw 2-2, I want to go 3-1 baby!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

especially when the Sonics are without Allen and Lewis. 3-1 PLEASE ray:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how Bargnani responds after that atrocity of a game on Wednesday.


BTW, what are the timetables for Bosh, Garbo, and Calderon?


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> BTW, what are the timetables for Bosh, Garbo, and Calderon?


In the little game preview it says Garbo and Jose might be back for this game, while Bosh is at the beginning of the new year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

by the way, the line up has links to

livingston, quinton ross, tim thomas, elton brand, and kaman's profile


Bosh is only coming back after the new year!?!?

what the ****!!!!!!!!!! Wasn't it a stupid bruise? day to day crap?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> by the way, the line up has links to
> 
> livingston, quinton ross, tim thomas, elton brand, and kaman's profile
> 
> ...


Yeah, game thread was rushed a little. Hopefully it didn't ruin anyones day.

Bosh is supposed to come back for one of our three games between the 27th and 30th.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i know the blazers are relatively hot but i don't think it would surprise anyone to see us come out on top tonight- especially those fans who witnessed our game in los angeles on wednesday.

seriously, some might have seen that as 'just a win', fine, but if they would've watched the game i bet they'd feel differently about it. it wasn't 'just a win'. i saw it as an important turning point.

this game tonight is totally winnable. in fact, i _expect_ us to win- and rather easily, too. i'll put the crystal ball back in the drawer now. 

peace


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You guys are pretty confident huh? Without Bosh..palying the 2nd hottest team in the NBA....with our stud rookie back...whoa. It should be close for a while, but I think Portland will pull away. If we can beat you in Toronto without Zach, no reason Portland shouldn't win tonight. Now if you had Bopsh..I think it'd be a lot closer game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

score says that Jose is doubtful nothing about garbo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> You guys are pretty confident huh? Without Bosh..palying the 2nd hottest team in the NBA....with our stud rookie back...whoa. It should be close for a while, but I think Portland will pull away. If we can beat you in Toronto without Zach, no reason Portland shouldn't win tonight. Now if you had Bopsh..I think it'd be a lot closer game.


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> My thoughts exactly


Raptors are playing their best ball of the season without Bosh. By far the most team oriented, solid execution games we've seen this whole season. Either than the Phoenix game, the past five games have been a great show of will and understanding.
That's why I like our chances against Portland.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Blazers started that winning streak by beating us back in T.O., now let's end it by beating them tonight. I really have confidence in our boys tonight. I hope they will feed off of the energy from the game in L.A. and come out of the gates hungry for another win. And for the sake of it, I hope Randolph will have an off night, it'll be that much easier for our boys to come out on top.

OT: I hate late night games, but since its Friday and the beginning of the holidays, I'll watch this one.

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Where not that confident trust me my friend, we know how good this Blazers team can be, because we lost to them in the first match up between these two teams. But I feel that the Raptors will come out with a better effort then last time they played. Should be a very good game, we need to come out shooting and making those jump shots.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, if we shouldn't have won any of the previous games than we should win this one ... but maybe we will.

I'm really looking forward to it, for once I have the TV to myself, plus all the burgers my george forman grill can handle, so win or lose, I'm set tonight!

My X-Factor: Andrea Bargnani. A big night from him is probably necessary if the Raps are going to come out on top.

Homer pick: Raps 101-98

If I was betting, I'd take the Raps to cover five and nothing more.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

time to beat them on their home court. revenge.,


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Last time was our first game without Bosh, this is our now 8th game. We've improved alot sine then.

Prediction Raps 108-99 (yes, homer pick)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

These late games are killing me.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> These late games are killing me.


Yeah. Same. After these games, I only get like 5 hours of sleep. But at least I don't have to wake up for school tomorrow! Yay! =)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps haven't got a 50/50 call since the flagrant foul on Magloire. I think we are playing well enough to have a lead right now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

New Jersey and Boston both lost tonight. We'll be in good shape if we can get this one.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but Garbo is back.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker with the jumper. 45-45.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TJ with a finger roll. 47-45 Raptors lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

47-47 with 1:29 left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. None of the calls are going our way tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet, but Garbo is back.


Three Spaniards in this game. I wonder if it is being broadcast overseas?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Portland makes 2 free throws. 49-47 Portland.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TJ with the jumper ties it at 49.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Fred Jones with the three!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors lead at the half! 52-49.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice drive and dish for a three to end the half.

Raptors go into the break with the lead. Love it.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Three Spaniards in this game. I wonder if it is being broadcast overseas?


Jose's back? Nice!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice, nice. Freddy with the three!

52-49 Raps at half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Jose's back? Nice!


Back and looks 100%. He's driving and playing his game.


Good to see the Raps closing out Zach Randolph. We're doubling him relentlessly and he is forced to move the ball out. The Blazers don't have a lot of perimeter shooting and we're getting some breaks through this strategy.

Nobody on the Blazers is going off right now. Magloire and Roy both look good.

Pryzbilla isn't getting many minutes (fouls) but call him Dale Earnheardt, he is intimidation in the lane.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Back and looks 100%. He's driving and playing his game.
> 
> 
> Good to see the Raps closing out Zach Randolph. We're doubling him relentlessly and he is forced to move the ball out. The Blazers don't have a lot of perimeter shooting and we're getting some breaks through this strategy.
> ...


Hey! That LBJ commercial is on! I love this one!

Haha. Anyway, nice to hear that Jose is back and playin his game.

Hopefully the Raptors can keep it up and get a win out of this game. Considering that New Jersey and Boston lost tonight, it'd be good for us in the standings.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL at Chuck and Jack with the Santa hats.

Just 3 more days now!

And err, now they're singing.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps shooting 55.3 percent compared to 39.5. But they've had double our free throw attempts. =S


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another block by Joel. He is a condor.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Randolph scores. 52-51.
Parker misses the jumper.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G with a tough shot. 54-51.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And another foul called on the Raptors. That's Graham's 4th foul.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And another foul's been called on the Raptors.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And another.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Uh oh. Parker is on the floor injured.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Ooooh. Ouch. Parker landed on Randolph's(?) foot after shooting a jumper. But he's walking to the Raptor bench with a bit of help right now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Parker looks to be alright now. He's back on the court shooting free throws.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Zach Randolph is on the bench with 4 fouls.

56-55 Raptors lead by one.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TJ with the nice pass to Rasho.

58-57 Raptors lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Garbo with the jumper. Raptors with a 3 point lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I have no idea what Chuck and Jack are rambling on about now.

TJ with the layup.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps up by 3. 64-61.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Garbo may or may not have gotten away with a foul. Portland turnover.
Raps up 66-61. Timeout.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Garbo checking out of the game. Tucker comes in.

Magloire checks in for thee Blazers.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jones with the bounce pass to Tucker.

Tucker goes to the line for two.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

TJ misses the first, and misses the second as well.

66-63 Raptors lead.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Tucker with the layup after a Blazer turnover! 68-64


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Outlaw misses the three.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Another Raptors turnover. Loose ball foul called on Tucker at the other end.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose checkin in for Ford.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Portland with 2 free throws to tie it at 68.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jones got blocked by Magloire.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Portland takes the lead. 70-68.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bargnani tries a reverse layup and misses.
Raps are one for their last seven shots.
Portland scores again. 72-68.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Fred Jones just aired a shot.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tough stretch for the Raptors, scoring two points in the last four minutes of the third quarter.

Need to settle down and run our offense in the fourth. Should be a close finish.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, I was surprised to hear that we were leading, I hope raps can close it, glad to hear Jose and Garbo in the line up


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

thx for the play by play guys


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps need to calm down and execute their offense to get this game tied up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice, Raps within 2.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho with the up and under, tied at 78.

Raps have settled down.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Rasho with the up and under, tied at 78.
> 
> Raps have settled down.


Nice to see the Raps tie it up.

Why am I always asked to run errands in the middle of basketball games? Gah. Great, I'll be missing much of the rest of the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Really getting the feeling like this just isn't going to happen for the Raps tonight.

Magloire scores over Rasho, Jack hits a three, five point game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps down five but they aren't going away.

TJ gets a lay-in, three point game.

Magloire fouled.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fred Jones with the lay-up, two point game.

Need to play honest defense.

Raps get the stop, TV time out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Prepare for a tight finish, kids!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps miss their shot, AP draws a charge on the other end.

1:55 left, Raps down two.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ugh, Ford throws it away. Lots of turnovers this game for both squads.

Randolph scores, Blazers up four.

1:22 left, Raps time-out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Tie game!

37.3 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford made a running jumper in the lane, Randolph rimmed out, then the Raps got an open look for Garbo in his sweet spot and he knocked it down.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Everyone has to check their man on this possession. Randolph will probably get the ball but Roy has been playing well, Jack can hit... two for one for Portland?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps get the stop, 16 seconds left!!!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

what a game !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, this is where Smitch earns his paycheque.

Do we iso Ford again?

Look to pick and roll to create an open jumper for Garbo or Parker?

Let Jones drive and look for the foul?

Raps have 16 seconds to win the game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Portland fouls, 5.3 seconds left. Raps time-out.

Short-clock scenario. Need to get a decent shot off.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Garbojosa Is God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Garbo With The Tip In!

Raptors Win!

Raptors Win!

Chuck Lost His Voice!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nooooooooooooo!

They are calling it off. Overtime.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

This is stupid. It was out of his hands.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

****in Mother ****in Bull **** Man **** The Refs!


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

****ing refs suck.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn!

Ok, five more minutes.

****, what a heartbreaker.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Tj is so clutch man


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I have no clue how Ford hits those shots.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

dude its ****in 12 pm and im screamin my moms gna beat the **** out of me


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford with 8 straight overtime points.

Tied at 98.

51.1 seconds left.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

This OT have become Zach vs TJ.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Just got in from TGI friday's...Ford having himself a :worthy: game!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Randolph hits the running hook, 40 seconds left.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford draws the foul, 32.5 seconds left.

Ford's first free throws of the night, surprisingly.

Misses the first, ouch.

Hits the second.

Portland time out.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Roy misses, Raps rebound, 8.5 seconds to go.

Haven't we been here before?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

win this ****!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Bargnani is god as well.... *wipes sweat*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bargnani hits! 3.5 seconds to go!

101-100


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Just woke up this morning.
What a thriller. 
Please hit the next shot...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice play coach...3.5 left...alot of time


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ford set up the rook with a nice drive and dish.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Raptors WIN RAPTORS WINS RAPTORS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Randolph misses!

Raptors win again!

Raptors win again!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Heck yeah.

Raps win in OT. Good stuff, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptors take over first in the Atlantic!

Overtime win!

Raaaaaaaptoooooooorsssssssss basketballllllll


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeeaaaaaaaaaa!11!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

WOW !!! That was crazzzzyyyy .. 

I don't even have Raps TV .. just following the live scoring from NBA.com and all of the posts going on here and I can still feel the excitement !!! What a WIN !!
Onions baby .. onions for this whole team !!!
SWEEEEETTTT


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

****ing RapsTV.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I couldn't be more proud of the lil' guy (TJ)...played real BIG tonight...I have to catch it on NBA.com highlights
Great Win...Rocket's were the Blazers 5th victim


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

This team has balls!!!!
Another W!!


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Toronto Leadin The Atlantic!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

MrkLrn13 said:


> ****ing RapsTV.


that sucks........ you missed out on crazy games.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Brandon Roy had a great game, but the Raptors rookies each had game winners, IMHO.

Garbo won this game at the end of the fourth. They called it off but it was a game winner, bad call.

Then Bargnani hit a big onions game winner with under five seconds on the clock.

2-1 on the trip, kids!

Make it seven wins in December. Ahhh, love it.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man these games scare the **** out of me


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeaaaaaa Baby, 2 games in a row. This was a really good game, very entertaining. I went nuts when Garbo got it in at the buzzer, my mom was like no it didnt count and she turned out to be right lol. But yea good overtime and Andrea came in and hit the clutch shot. First in the Atlantic baaaaaby.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

RAPTORS WIN!!! RAPTORS WIN!!! RAPTORS WIN!!!

First in the Atlantic baby!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

wow, bargnani comes off the bench and nails the game winner...but TJ won this game for us in OT...when Zach hit a shot, it was TJ who would respond with a mid range jumper...

all i have to say is Charlie who? 

man, divisional leaders without Chris Bosh...BC has been a godsend...


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

JS03 said:


> that sucks........ you missed out on crazy games.


I know man...2nd straight game.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1st place

yeah I'm serios were 1st in our Div


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Raps are really showing me something on this road trip, especially TJ. Now I'm beginning to see why Bosh wanted him. Great win guys, one more tonight against Seattle!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

[email protected]#$%^&*# Raps TV why coulden't this be on tsn,Sportsnet,or the score? I wanna see this live not read about it on nba.com


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

How much do you pay a month for RapsTV?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MrkLrn13 said:


> How much do you pay a month for RapsTV?


On its own its a couple of bucks but the problem is most cable providers offer it in a 'sports package' with channels like Leafs TV, the Golf Channel, Fox SportsNet and horse racing channels, which usually amounts to an extra $15 or so a month. Bit of a rip.

Its really only worth it if you're like me and refuse to miss a second of Raptors basketball.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> On its own its a couple of bucks but the problem is most cable providers offer it in a 'sports package' with channels like Leafs TV, the Golf Channel, Fox SportsNet and horse racing channels, which usually amounts to an extra $15 or so a month. Bit of a rip.
> 
> Its really only worth it if you're like me and refuse to miss a second of Raptors basketball.


I agree with that last bit. Other than the Raptors games, the only programs I really watch are probably the little bits of NBA TV Daily and Game in an Hour.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is it just me or is the officiating worse on the West coast? Seems like we've been behind the proverbial eight-ball this whole trip.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

raps tv got a couple of monsters here. back to back. love it.

love this thread, too. love the garbo love as the last post on the page, then the reaction to the officials' decision to go to OT as the first post on the next page. i pulled out the salami, cheese & onions, sat down in front of the tube... and had to watch overtime with a full plate in front of me. but loved every second of it. 

another awesome game.

good work on the thread, y'all.

peace


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Great win for the Raptors tonight, very tough loss for my Blazers. Ford looked amazing in overtime! It seems like the Raptors play more as a team without Bosh since they aren't depending on one guy to set everything up. If those guys continue to play that way after Bosh returns, you have a great chance to win the Atlantic. 

For anyone who thinks you got screwed by the refs, you're wrong. I don't know what replay they showed on RapsTV, but they showed two good replays in Portland that showed the ball still touching Garbajosa with the red light on. I know the refs saw the same replays I did, so it was no surprise they changed the call. 

I'm curious what Raptors fans think of Roy. Bargnani and him look like they'll both be all-stars for years to come.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ You guys must've had better camera angles because it looked like it was out of his hands from ours.

Roy is as good as advertised. Any team would love him.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Tince said:


> Great win for the Raptors tonight, very tough loss for my Blazers. Ford looked amazing in overtime! It seems like the Raptors play more as a team without Bosh since they aren't depending on one guy to set everything up. If those guys continue to play that way after Bosh returns, you have a great chance to win the Atlantic.
> 
> For anyone who thinks you got screwed by the refs, you're wrong. I don't know what replay they showed on RapsTV, but they showed two good replays in Portland that showed the ball still touching Garbajosa with the red light on. I know the refs saw the same replays I did, so it was no surprise they changed the call.
> 
> I'm curious what Raptors fans think of Roy. Bargnani and him look like they'll both be all-stars for years to come.


I agree with you on that first bit there. I think the Raptors squad has realized that each and everyone of them has to step up in order to push the team on without Bosh. They've been doing a fantastic job, getting wins out of these games with Bosh. Hopefully when he comes back from his knee injury, the rest of the team will still continue to play like this. If they do that, we'll definitely have a legitimate chance of winning the Atlantic.

I can't really comment on that second or third bit, as I missed the shot and I wasn't really paying much attention until the end (darn late night games). Anybody have a youtube link?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Roy is the real deal...and right out of coming back from injury too. Damnit, I can't believe I didn't pick him up in my fantasy league when he got back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just got home and saw the highlights on nba.com wow! I can't believe we won, that's nuts. Without Bosh, and they had Randolph. That's good cuz we redeemed for the horrible game against them at home.

I can' believe Gnani, a rookie got the last shot, if he continues to be clutch like that I'll be happy, Bosh isn't that cluth, we need somebody with a killer instinct that can close out games for us, hopefully gnani will be our man.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow. All I can say is wow. Great win last night. I missed another great game because this time I fell asleep on the couch at halftime. It feels good to deliver back-to-back daggers doesn't it? I feel really good about our boys right now. We are now leading the Atlantic division and we can extend that lead by beating the Lewis-less Sonics tonight. GO RAPTORS GO!

:worthy: Andrea Bargnani :worthy: 

By the way, it's never too late to join "The Official Andrea Bargnani Fan Club"! Details are down in my signature.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

thats nice , we win games in o.t we win games in crunch time and i love it , last year we lost all the time in ot and if some games got close we mainly lost. mike james=crap

LETS GO T.J!


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

I was really expecting the soccer style celebration from Bargnani... Y'know, pull the jersey over the head and run around. That would have been amazing!


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

The replays clearly showed, in the centre court view, that albeit in follow through, the ball was still in Garbo's hands when the red light came on. Jesus, imagine how tough it would be to call buzzer beaters without that light on the backboard. Anyway, GREAT game by the Raptors. I was drunk when I watched it, so I don't have too too many comments, but a sick game to watch for sure.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, the highlight video on nba.com shows a good view on that last shot in regulation. Garbo had it in his hands as the lights went off, good call. Bargnani is one cool customer though. Even after he made that shot he didn't appear too pumped up.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i thought it was clearly still in garbo's hands but TJ just willed that win for us, he has been playing great this last stretch of games.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

T.J. played amazing for the most part. There were parts when the fourth quarter was dwindling down that he was making me nervous. He leaves his feet far too much for my liking before passing but it seems to work for the most part. It's nice to see that killer instinct in him, he wants to carry the team on his back when push comes to shove.
Glad to see Bargnani hit the game winner and show that he can keep calm under pressure.
Brandon Roy is a great player, he's a triple double threat and seems to be the perfect glue guy. Not a superstar but a player that makes all the players around him better à la Diaw or Odom.
Refs got it right, no need to complain about them, they did a good job, unlike the Golden State game.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Another huge win on the road for the Raps. Could be a very nice December. Bargs is going to be a killer. The kid has big stones. Nothing rattles him.

As good as TJs numbers have been I don't think anyone can say he is playing great by any means. He was 3/11 before deciding to take that last second shot against the clips the other night. Was he really the best option to take that shot.

And against the Blazers he didn't even pretend to run a set or look for teammates most of the 4th Q. Missed a lot of layups. He was only looking for his own shot, and took twice as many shots as any other Raptor. He was shooting horribly until he knocked down his last 3-4 shots in a row. About 7/19 until he finally made a few. Surely he should have been looking to set up others at that point. I just don't like our sets with him running the show. Too out of control.

Why does TJ think he is some kind of big time scorer? 23 shots to get 23 points is not great.

I don't mind a scoring PG at all, in fact I think a PG needs to be able to score in this league, but TJ is not a primary option. He should not be taking so many shots with all the depth we have. I like his mid-range game but move the ball around and take that shot if it comes back to you. Its not a first option.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

the ball was still in garbojosa hands


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Why does TJ think he is some kind of big time scorer? 23 shots to get 23 points is not great.
> 
> I don't mind a scoring PG at all, in fact I think a PG needs to be able to score in this league, but *TJ is not a primary option*. He should not be taking so many shots with all the depth we have. I like his mid-range game but move the ball around and take that shot if it comes back to you. Its not a first option.


Right, but when Bosh is out, Peterson is cold, Jones has lost his shooting touch, Garbajosa is injured, Nesterovic can't shoot free throws, and Bargnani is on the bench, who is? Parker?

Somebody has to take the shots. And when it mattered most TJ showed his point guard skills and helped us get the victory.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Right, but when Bosh is out, Peterson is cold, Jones has lost his shooting touch, Garbajosa is injured, Nesterovic can't shoot free throws, and Bargnani is on the bench, who is? Parker?


*Mike James*, oh wait...

When it comes to _mike james_ crunch time, not every _mike james_ player wants the ball _mike james_ in their hands. You're not going to have Fred Jones or Joey Graham win the _mike james_ game for you down the stretch. You give the ball _mike james_ to your best player, who right now happens to be TJ Ford.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> *Mike James*, oh wait...
> 
> When it comes to _mike james_ crunch time, not every _mike james_ player wants the ball _mike james_ in their hands. You're not going to have Fred Jones or Joey Graham win the _mike james_ game for you down the stretch. You give the ball _mike james_ to your best player, who right now happens to be TJ Ford.


And how many games did Mike James win for us last year?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And how many games did Mike James win for us last year?


you need to ask that to lucky777, he's the MJ fanboy, not me.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

You are the one bringing up MJ. And I completely disagree that TJ is our 'best player' with Bosh out. 

Offensively, as a scorer, our best players would be MoP, Parker, Bargs and maybe even Rasho or Garbs if TJ would bother running an offensive set and actually try to create some easy looks for somebody else. TJ is not an efficient scorer and needs to accept his role as creator and not try to do too much.

I would also point out that just about every PG who has played with the Raps over the last few years has put up great looking numbers. Rafer had great numbers, MJ had great numbers, and now TJ has great numbers. What are we getting that is special about TJ? Not much. TJ has the best supporting cast of any of them. 

MJ was clearly option 1A to Bosh, and down the stretch when Bosh would sometimes struggle MJ took all the heat off Bosh and kept us in games. And still MJ was villified for playing just like TJ is lately. MoP and CB$ had career years with MJ at the PG spot.

Stephon Marbury is another scoring PG that has averaged almost 9apg in his career while being a big time scorer. Raps fans wouldn't have wanted him even a few years ago but TJ seems to think he is the new Starbury with his shot attempt numbers.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

TJ's decision making isn't quite there yet, but he shoots a decent percentage, is a top15 NBA player in assists, a top 25 player in assists to turnover ratio, but most importantly... he's 23. DO NOT FORGET THIS! We are throwing a lot on this young man, there are maybe two young point gaurds better than him in the league (Paul and D. Williams... ugh maybe Ridnour too) but my point is, he is young with all the tools and very little pressure long term. Give TJ time!


----------

